# Bricks Will Be Shat



## sakeido (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 19, 2008)

photoshop?


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2008)

Took me a minute.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2008)

BRICKS WERE SHAT!

wtf!?


----------



## keithb (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Codyyy (Mar 19, 2008)

First, I was like "what? This is stupid."

but then i SHAT BRIX


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm anti-brick shitting, so i'm going to look away


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm anti-brick shitting, so i'm going to look away



you shit anti-bricks?


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2008)

OH MY GOD!

 THAT'S TERRIBLE!!!

and we were talking about malcom X and Obama in my english class today!

 oh man...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 19, 2008)

Brix = Malcolm X?


I... don't get it...


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 19, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Brix = Malcolm X?
> 
> 
> I... don't get it...



Think of it as "Where's Waldo," if Waldo was a white supremacist.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 19, 2008)

This is part of a meme (My favourite meme). Kind of advanced illusions.

Their called "Mindfucks"

Shit Bricks - Encyclopedia Dramatica

Theres quite a few.







One of my favorite easy ones:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 19, 2008)

Still don't see anything in the OP.


----------



## Adam (Mar 19, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Still don't see anything in the OP.



You dont notice the clansmen?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 19, 2008)

Ha! only when you mentioned it!


----------



## Regor (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, so WTF is in this pic??






My brother and I have been staring at it, and we can't figure out anything.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 19, 2008)

took me a while to find it lol


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 19, 2008)

Regor said:


> Ok, so WTF is in this pic??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know some of them there probably isn't anything "special" there  and it's just somebody being an ass lol


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2008)

i´ve only heard the expression uttered by 4chan geeks at a party before, and now i see what they were yapping about 

i damn near laughed my ass off when one of them said "You will shit bricks when you see it!" and the other one replied "Bricks were shat!"

that´s the thing that 4chan brings to the internet, other than furry porn and hentai: hilarious internet memes and internet humor


----------



## Trespass (Mar 19, 2008)

Regor said:


> Ok, so WTF is in this pic??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is it DJ? I can't get this one


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Where is it DJ? I can't get this one



there really isn´t anything, it´s listed in the posted article as a "mindfuck setup", as an example of mindfucks with no "it" in it


----------



## budda (Mar 19, 2008)

Trespass said:


> One of my favorite easy ones:



i didnt get the 1st one , and im not sure if i got the 2nd one. i think i did, and it looks kinda scary - but i cant see anything else.

ok on another look i think i got the 1st, but not 100% sure. i wouldnt mind 4 naked girls in my bathtub though


----------



## El Caco (Mar 19, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´ve only heard the expression uttered by 4chan geeks at a party before, and now i see what they were yapping about
> 
> i damn near laughed my ass off when one of them said "You will shit bricks when you see it!" and the other one replied "Bricks were shat!"
> 
> that´s the thing that 4chan brings to the internet, other than furry porn and hentai: hilarious internet memes and internet humor



Those expressions were in use long before 4chan existed.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 20, 2008)

Trespass said:


> This is part of a meme (My favourite meme). Kind of advanced illusions.
> 
> Their called "Mindfucks"
> 
> ...



I was given negative rep because of this post, and called newfag?


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 20, 2008)

Trespass said:


> This is part of a meme (My favourite meme). Kind of advanced illusions.
> 
> Their called "Mindfucks"
> 
> ...



Okay, so I see the creepy guy waving in the first pic, but I don't think I see what's in the second one. I think I might see alligators in the lower right-hand corner, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 20, 2008)

This must be really awesome, cause it's blocked at work.


----------



## noodles (Mar 20, 2008)

sakeido said:


>


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## kristallin (Mar 20, 2008)

Holy Katana said:


> Okay, so I see the creepy guy waving in the first pic, but I don't think I see what's in the second one. I think I might see alligators in the lower right-hand corner, but I'm not sure.



Look closely at where the club has been...


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I was given negative rep because of this post, and called newfag?



JPY with his 4chan elitism.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 20, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> JPY with his 4chan elitism.



You're damn straight. I'd like to smite the entire Encyclopedia Dramatica userbase with Thor's hammer.



Me said:


> I hate everybody who joined 4chan after 2006.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

Why 2006, is that when you joined?


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Mar 20, 2008)

Regor said:


> Ok, so WTF is in this pic??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wth? wat is it?


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

You mean you really can't see it


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 20, 2008)

This one scared the fuck out of me the first time I found it.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 20, 2008)

Children aren't scary.


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 20, 2008)

Regor said:


> Ok, so WTF is in this pic??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opeth?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 20, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Children aren't scary.



They are when the flash on your camera sucks.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 20, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> This one scared the fuck out of me the first time I found it.



Got that one immediately. Wasn't that scary imo. Weird alright...


----------



## st2012 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## sakeido (Mar 20, 2008)

All these posts and just one thank? Yikes!


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 20, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> You're damn straight. I'd like to smite the entire Encyclopedia Dramatica userbase with Thor's hammer.



posting at 4chan for 2 years is not something to be proud of, much less an elitist about, though


----------



## Trespass (Mar 20, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> You're damn straight. I'd like to smite the entire Encyclopedia Dramatica userbase with Thor's hammer.



I don't care enough to be a part of 4Chan, Encyclopedia Dramatica, or any internet memes. This is one of a few that have found their way to me that I actually enjoy.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 20, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Why 2006, is that when you joined?



I made up the date, I have no idea when I joined except that it was around 4MGET. I wouldn't say I'm elitist over it either, just bitter over all the damned idiots who have pretty much ruined everything that has to do with /b/.


----------



## Regor (Mar 20, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> there really isn´t anything, it´s listed in the posted article as a "mindfuck setup", as an example of mindfucks with no "it" in it



According to my buddy at school/work, there's supposed to be the shape of a fetus made by the branches in the trees... But I still don't see it.




Holy Katana said:


> Okay, so I see the creepy guy waving in the first pic, but I don't think I see what's in the second one. I think I might see alligators in the lower right-hand corner, but I'm not sure.



Yeah, in the first one, there's a guy in teh window looking in on the girls. But I think he's photoshopped, cuz he's in another pic too (unless the 2nd pic is photoshopped with that guy from this pic).

The second one, look closely at the outline and form of the water splash. Focusing on where the head of the golf club is... it makes the shape of a Werewolf screaming at the guy.


----------



## Regor (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are my favorites:







And this one REALLY got me!!






And anyone know what this one is supposed to be?


----------



## supertruper1988 (Mar 20, 2008)

Regor said:


> Here are my favorites:



A T-Rex?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2008)

KKK


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 22, 2008)

Dude, I was searching for this pic to show my friend just now and as soon as I found it again, I actually needed to shit. >.>

But that was partially because I took Senna pills last night. 


















[action=BRIX WERE] SHAT[/action]


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 22, 2008)

oh god, that took me a while but


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 22, 2008)

the black people one made me wanna shit myself


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 25, 2008)

Took me forever to see it


----------

